# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  ¿ Alguien se ha apuntado al curso del gran Manolo Talman ?

## jorgitooo

Hola, tengo 20 años, quisiera saber quien se ha apuntado al curso de magia de cerca que empezara en septiembre del gran Manolo Talman, para empezar hablar y eso con los nuevos compis, yo ya me he apuntado, un saludo a todos  :Wink1:

----------

